
Observations of Apple Open Source - ahyattdev
https://ahyattdev.github.io/blog/2018/01/21/apple-open-source.html
======
CaliforniaKarl
The weird terms on corecrypto don’t surprise me too much. The article’s
description gives me the impression that Apple doesn’t want people re-using
the library’s code directly (except, of course, by calling it), but Apple does
want to allow the code to be examined for flaws.

